# Grim



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Grim yesterday at the new house...such a sweet boy with attitude! :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Grim looks great! How does he like the new digs? 
I was wondering where you've been, I guess you've been moving


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

The house is TINY compared to our other one. Yes, the move was long and difficult. I couldn't really help much. We still can't find half the stuff we need. Mostly everything is still out in the garage in boxes! I kick them outside often because there's no room for the rough housing in the house. My MIL paid to have the yard fenced in, and although it's smaller than what they had, it's better than nothing! I've also been really ill.  Now that our insurance has started, I can take care of that and get Grim up to the trainers. He's doing OK though. He just takes everything in stride. Just LOTS of pent up energy, LOL!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

You've been missed!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Moving sucks at the best of times. I am sure you will be relieved to get all that behind you. Great pic of Grim


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you, Gaia Bear! Yes, it does suck! It took four days of back and forth trips. Don't know what happened, my wife used to be so organized in planning things!  This is a temporary stop. Hopefully just one year and then we'll buy a house that's large enough. My MIL found this place (rentals OK with pets is hard to find). She thought it would be large enough, but when we got just our main furniture in, she realized that she was wrong. I knew it would be too small, but we were out of time. The funny thing is that the back screen door doesn't latch well, so if I leave the main door open, Grim will let himself outside when he has to potty!  That saved me one day when he had diarrhea!!  I think he's turning into a stunning young man!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's getting BIG! Congrats on the new digs, and of course Grim is handsome as ever


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you, Diane! This guy is definitely my heart dog. :wub: I know I'm not objective when I look at him and see gorgeousness, LOL!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Growing up well!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful shot! You're not supposed to be objective!!! He's yours!

When people tell me that Ky's gorgeous, I aways say, since I didn't give birth to her, I'm allowed to brag ... she is isn't she ... and then I smile

What a PITA for the move ... glad to see you back on here!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, he looks all grown up! When did that happen?!?!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, all! I don't know when he grew so much. He's now just 5 months old, and he's never had that 'gangley' stage... where they're all ears and legs? He's always grown symmetrically. I've never seen a shepherd pup grow this way. He's got such a serious face most of the time. That's another odd thing about him. I'm used to seeing the boys looking all goofy and playful in the face. I see it sometimes, but mostly he looks very serious. It reminds me of the bitch I had. He's still awkward though, LOL! He plows into me because he runs full force and hasn't adjusted to the smaller house space!  He still seems a little short to me, but he's still got lots of growing to do and my previous shepherds were either on the very top end of breed standard or over it. You can hear him coming, though... his legs are like little tree stumps, LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good to see you back online...hope you can de-stress some now that you are somewhat moved in!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I was wondering about you today! Didnt know you were moving. Grim is growing up to be a little stud muffin!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I always say the best parts of moving are picking out the new place and finally being settled in.Everything else in between is a big hassle,at least for us.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jag said:


> Thanks, all! I don't know when he grew so much. He's now just 5 months old, and he's never had that 'gangley' stage... where they're all ears and legs? He's always grown symmetrically. I've neverseen a shepherd pup grow this way. He's got such a serious face most of the time. That's another odd thing about him. You can hear him coming, though... his legs are like little tree stumps, LOL!


Ah, he is beautiful, Jag. Good to see you back.:wild:

I could have written this  I look at puppy pictures and he always seemed to have a sense of purpose about him. Even when he plays, it is as if he is doing a job, LOL. I feel "treated" if I see him actually having fun!

As for hearing him coming, that is why I sometimes call him Rhino, LOL.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, Grim is growing up, but handsome as ever. I love his serious look. Too bad the house is tiny - but isn't having a "dog door" handy


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunflowers.. maybe it's the line that makes them grow this way and be so serious? I also love it when I catch him being goofy. Yes, the 'dog door' is awesome! 

He's started dropping teeth. I've caught one so far. I'm saving all I can find. I will make a special box for his teeth. He's got a new canine coming in, but the baby one is so far still in beside it. I expect to have that one in a few days if he doesn't swallow it. I think I caught him swallowing one the other day. I told him to please NOT swallow them as I was trying to collect them! :crazy:

I got a really cute pic of Layla in her new coat earlier. I'll see if I can get it posted. Too cute to pass up!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What a cutie. I can relate to those kind of moves. Dog rentals can be, ah, an experience.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> . Dog rentals can be, ah, an experience.


You can rent a dog?:wild:

J/k...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> You can rent a dog?:wild:
> 
> J/k...


:rofl:

It was a 'no pets' rental, but my MIL knows EVERYONE (very small town) and my wife grew up here....so we got some special benefits!  We have a total of 3 dogs plus the 6 parrots....so it really was a challenge! All but one of the parrots is small, though, and none are destructive at all. Grim got housebroken JUST as we moved (thank you for small favors!!) so that was great! The old gal is fully dependable as long as she isn't left too long, and the pug can hold it as long as Grim can. The only downside is that if any damage is done, then it would be bad for my MIL. We did pay an extra deposit for the pets, though. My MIL was able to go transfer the electric, gas, and water into my wife's name for us, so that was good, too.  We were without internet for over a week, though. I'm disappointed that the new Ultimate Leash I got Grim ended up in a box somewhere. That I need to find very soon. I also need to get his new large kennel inside. His old one is really getting too small quickly. I've just been so sick that I can't go dig it out. It's really heavy, too. Tomorrow night when my wife gets off work that's the first thing to be done... get the big kennel in the house. I really, really love my boy. I still can't wait to see him when I get up, and hate to put him to bed.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He's becoming so grow up and handsome! Glad the move is mostly done and that you hopefully won't have to stay in that house for too long.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

He's a gorgeous boy  No wonder you're proud of him!!

It sounds like he makes you so happy, it's really nice reading your posts and how much you enjoy having him - he's a lucky dog!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with the new house. i hope you feel
better soon. i hate moving. when i move i make
sure there's plenty of help (10 people minimal).
i always have an even number of people to help
because you need 2 people, 4 people for an item.
i label the boxes so they can be put in the appropriate
rooms. you can put things away later but you don't
have to search for things. your dog settled in nicely
and learned a new behaviour, he lets himself out.
i wouldn't be surprised if he tries to let himself in.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you Mooch and Carriesue! I do enjoy having him each and every day! :wub:

doggiedad- don't I know it!! Going to the ER today to hopefully get the rest of my illness under control. Our last move we had a bunch of help. This time I didn't handle it. We only had 2 people for the first Uhaul move, then we had no one.  NOT pretty! I guess boxes weren't labeled, and the bedroom boxes that were didn't get put in there because our furniture took up nearly the whole room. I moved a LOT as a kid, so I knew how to do it right, but couldn't help. I gave instructions, but they weren't followed. I got a lot of apologies from my wife, but we're going to be digging things out for a long time now.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Another one


----------

